# hunt and field training plans for the week of Feb. 19-25



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Another week behind us. Another week closer to Spring!

What's everyone planning for this week?

I REALLY need to get some training in. Just going out to Dan's once a week (if we even make that) isn't cutting it. 
IF the weather holds, I'm going to try to get together with my training partner on both Monday afternoon and Wednesday morning. My plan is to do lots and lots and lots of single marks. Maybe one or two blinds, but his blinds have been pretty good. Throw in just a couple of doubles. I've got to get him back to running doubles reliably!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

This maybe a 4 day training week thanks to President's Day. 
Today is cold, rainy, and windy, so I'm cooking up a batch of chicken and wild rice soup. I'm also cleaning house and doing laundry so we can go play in the field the rest of the week.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be wearing the e-collar on a high setting this week. Request someone to give me a good "nick" if I don't get out and train this poor dog!!
Holly, I made chicken and wild rice soup last night. It was yummy!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I plan to hunt Buffy a couple of times this week. 

Feb. 25 to 27 will be a busy weekend. Saturday we are having a training day out in Southampton, Long Island on a friend's property. The club has several pheasants "left over". Sunday we will be working a continental style shoot. Monday Buffy gets a break but I will be attending the dog handlers' shoot at Spring Farm Shooting Preserve in Sag Harbor.

I will fit in some training on the other days. I have been working on line manners and have finally got excellent manners from Buffy, not an easy task. Some reinforcement and we will be doing well. It's not easy---she had been like a drag racer doing burnouts before it gets to the starting line. It looks like now I've got this under control.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We got out and trained today. Winter's memory blind is working as advertised. She ran it at around 300 yards today. As I set her up you could see she knew exactly what the plan was, a straight, hard charging, confidence building memory blind.
About the time we were finishing up with that my training partner arrived. She had not gotten much sleep the night before due to one of her dogs being ill, so we did a quick set up. Just a lining drill and a series of hand thrown singles. All the dogs did great with the drill, stepped on all the marks, and Bev was back on her way home to check up on her Flint boy. Her DH was home watching him but he doesn't do it as well as Bev.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We managed to get out TWO days in a row!!

Yesterday I only ran Bonnie as we travelled to the place with the awesome pond, and Breeze is in season--wasn't sure which other dogs would be there, and how they would handle that. We did the moving line drill with her and one other new dog and she came along so well by the last station. 

Today we trained closer to home and set up the drill in a new field with a rolling sidehill that we incorporated. Breeze did well on her marks and lined the under-the-arc blind from the second station!! Little Bonnie did awesome. She was steady as a rock, even on the short, breaky mark. She nailed her marks, checking up well on the shorter ones, and held the sidehill all the way out to the longest mark.

It was a very good day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We were good today, too. Met my training partner at a field we haven't used before, cover was medium to long, with some very dense patches and some not so dense, and some quite thin. So lots of variety.
He is working on his dog keeping his rear on the ground at the line. So we set up a winger, and ran a ton of singles for his boy. I stayed near the winger to re-load it each time. Any time his boy picked his rump up off the ground even an inch he got heeled back into the holding blind, and Tito got the retrieve. 
It was a great drill for both of us. His dog was getting much better as time went on. Tito got some nice retrieves, not a lot of distance but in fairly heavy cover so it was good. And, since he never knew if he was going to be sent or not, he had to really look out and mark each one. 
ONE time he started to leave the AOF, I was close enough that I gave him a big booming NO! FETCH IT UP!!! and he turned and headed right back to the AOF and hunted until he found the bumper. I told my training partner that that right there was what I had hoped to accomplish today.
Then we put his dog up, and he threw 9 marks for Tito. We were using what he calls "pheasant wraps" which are something he makes up from his hunted pheasants, and involve a canvas bumper, lots of pheasant parts, and scent. They work really well, and the dogs love them. Anyway, I did some "memory singles", then 2 really really easy doubles where the go-bird was hand thrown just about 30 feet out. He did a great job, so we called it a day.
Trying to get him back to speed on doubles! My partner wanted to challenge him a bit more, but I said no, and we called it a day.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We ran the retired gun sitckman drill from smartworks. Scout struggled a little when the gunner disappeared from the field so it will be good to run the drill again. Then worked on the 4-phase drill and I again saw her tendency that pops up to drift right...I think she is a right-pawed dog. That's why she prefers spinning to her right on her back casts, whereas spinning to the left is not as tight.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We did the upland test on sunday and discovered what areas we need to work on the most. 

This week I plan on working on fetching to hand gross items. I have one chucker left that is not in good shape and we will use that for a few more days. 

For me I need to work on my whistle commands. I get mixed up sometimes especially if I have alot going on around me. I need to really get that down.

I am going to start throwing in more obedience with Jige's training too. He gets super excited and he forgets to sit when I stop so I want to really work on heeling and sitting in different areas. I wish it was a bit busier in town more distractions but all around me the towns are tourist towns. 

We are also continue to do his nose works. It had helped alot the last week we have been doing this. He is staying in the AOF much better and really working at a slower pace. Before he was blow in and out of the AOF.

We have a fun day of training on saturday to use up the last of the chuckers. So I should be able to bring a few of them home too.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

The days are getting a little longer around here - woot woot! I got homework from feeld dog skool teecher:

~ alternate between pattern blinds and walking baseball - (as work schedule and commute allows to get to drill field before dark)

~ push/pull drills for lining up at obedeens club and at home - daily

Other to dos:

~ pick up all mine and Sunrise's annual awards at obedeens club Saturday and golden club Sunday - think I should get a U-Haul? :nchuck:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't forget to eat my share of the great food at the banquets too 
Denise Fenzi vs. award ceremonies ... so why are there always conflicts? thanks again for helping me out !!




boomers_dawn said:


> The days are getting a little longer around here - woot woot! I got homework from feeld dog skool teecher:
> 
> ~ alternate between pattern blinds and walking baseball - (as work schedule and commute allows to get to drill field before dark)
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we were very good today again, we went and trained even though it was rain and snow mixed. Cold and breezy. Everyone should be very proud of me for going, lol. 
There were 4 of us. We did some nice walking singles, a few doubles, and the other 3 worked on steadiness. Tito is *pretty* steady, he has other issues, so I didn't do the steadiness drills with him. 
Not a bad day, other than me ending up soaking wet, shivering cold, and hungry. 
Tito is still not up to par on his doubles, but he is definitely getting better. He did some nice diligent hunts today without leaving the AOF, so that pleased me.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

No training this week. HT last weekend, showed Slater in breed on Monday, hung out at Mom & Dad's new pad on Tuesday, work today and another breed show tomorrow in Tallahassee. Showing Slater & Sophie (wish us luck). Friday, Saturday & Sunday I am helping my mom at an art show. DANG busy week!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck in the breed ring, Anney!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I feel so lazy...it's cold and rainy here and my car is still not fixed. I am not happy with the junkyard people they keep giving me the wrong part. Grr.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stitches are out as of yesterday, so today I am going to start collar conditioning with Tag (the incision extended into the area of the collar).

The cows had to go to their real home cuz the horse next door mangled the fence and the girls went a' visiting so after yesterdays wild west round up (seven cows all walked into the trailer) I have my field back so I can start doing some marks in my own field. 

Dooleys daughter and her mom should go home in the next day or two-Millie decided to come into heat on Valentines Day. The boys are brainless when they get anywhere near where she has been. It will be good to get back to normal.

Here is a terrible picture of Millie (left) and her mom Trudy.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good lookin pups.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We were very good today and went to Dan's even though it was raining.
I was glad we went, it was a very good day. I told Dan that I am still having trouble with Tito going to an old fall if he doesn't find the fall pretty quickly, and so we worked on that. Did a bunch of walking singles and short doubles, Dan threw the marks closer and closer together so that Tito would be more tempted to go to the old fall. We used all live birds today, so Tito was in retriever heaven!! He was so amped he even squealed leaving the line a couple of times! 
Dan and I talked at length. He said that normally with a dog leaving the AOF he'd apply pressure to keep him there, but that doesn't always work with goldens especially the smart ones. He said the best thing in Tito's case is going to be to just let him prove to himself that there are no more birds where he found the last one. Dan is confident that if Tito does that a couple of times he will quit going to old falls because he will quickly realize it does him no good. He let him do that once today, and sure enough, Tito never tried it again. Not that he'll never do it again, but I can see the merit in his plan. Tito is that way, he won't believe me that there's no bird there unless he checks it himself, and I do think after a few times he will quit checking. We will see. 
We drove off to another area of the fields, and on the way we passed some standing water on one of the fields. It was about a foot deep, and there were hundreds of ducks in there, as well as a bunch of decoys because Dan has been using that water for training. Dan wanted the ducks out of there, and into the main pond so we could train there, so we sent Tito out to "hunt 'em up". He was ecstatic!! He didn't know which way to turn! Most of the birds took wing, but one was crippled and could barely fly, so Tito took off after that one. The bird flew across the small field into the big pond, Tito hot on his tail. Almost caught him a couple of times!!! Once in the water, the duck swam really fast and Dan got a shot off, which crippled the duck enough for Tito to catch it. He was one happy, happy dog!!!! He came back and the light in his eyes just said, "THIS is what it's all about!". 
Now after this, Dan decided to do 3 water blinds in the splashing water on the field. So he planted 3 blinds, and he handled Tito on them because we both anticipated some problems with him. We thought that, first of all, he hasn't been in any water since November, and second of all, that excitement with the live ducks and the shot bird and all the birds about 30 yards away quacking might cause him some issues. But surprisingly, he did a very nice job. Got off line a couple of times, but very willingly took a sit whistle and correct casts. I was very, very pleased with him.
Finished with a couple of water marks, because Dan never ends on blinds.
So all in all, a pretty good day for the Monster boy. He's now totally passed out under my computer desk.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

My wonderful hubby threw some marks for us today (weather was sunny and 75 ). We did our first long double, about 150 yds. Riot did AWESOME!! He nailed both of the marks without any problems. The cover was medium, with some swampy parts. There was a little bit of level changes, but not really hills, per say. Still I was really happy with how he did. Especially since it was just my hubby throwing, so the marks were only 30 yds or so apart, and hubby was wearing black, not white. Derby here we come!! Haha! I'm going to try to train lots and lots over spring break with my friends at home, and then see where we are. Who knows, maybe we will shoot for a trial in April that is closer to home. We shall see. 

Tomorrow we will be back to the T. Weather is supposed to be good again. Yay!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Back in the game again!! I kinda got off track training cannon for the fru-fru shows!
I had mon, tues, and wed off due to mardi gras holidays!!

Originally, I was skeptical about how Cannon would pan out as a field dog because he just did not have the drive Remi had. I noticed he was getting more enthusastic with the bumpers and retrieving. So, that is why I started a little more with him. We took him and Remi out to my in-laws with a nice size pond. Un-froze some ducks because it has been a while since he has had some good ole ducks.

I could not have been prouder of him! I was so impressed by his natural ability to work and please. I did not think he had it in him. Threw 3 water singles at different distances and he was so happy and FAST to go get them and he was good about bringing them back to me. We have not went through FF yet, so I was happy. We did not throw one on the other side to hit land yet. We will work on that soon. Then we did 2 about 70 yard singles on land and he flew and picked them up and brought them back to hand.  My hubby and I were so impressed. 

Had him out again today to work on more holding and heeling. He is so much more obedient than my Remi girl. Remi has the drive but can be so hard-headed! Everything with Cannon just seems so easy................BUT I am probably just jinxing myself!! haha! Because we have not done force fetch...

If we have another week of consistant holding and heeling nicely, I think we might be ready for FF. I am going to be doing FF on my own with Cannon as I can afford to have Remi and Cannon off at the trainers at the same time. 

I might sign up for UKC started test mid march. There are a few test around here. I think he could do it now, but I want to finish some things with him and be for sure.

I am so excited that HE enjoys it! Any recommendations or advice is welcome especially with Force fetch. Thanks guys!

Oh and I need to get some live flyers!!!! Not sure what he would do with those


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Put the collar on Tag and let him run around the dog yard sniffing sniffs. Went up the ladder with the new collar and he did not show any "sign" until level three. 

Change in plans, girls are not going to go home until next week so not back to normal yet. At least the weather is nice so we are not dealing mud while playing musical dogs. Boys can't be around Millie. Millie wants to fight with Breeze. Breeze plays too rough, biting and "boxing" with Tag around his incision. And the world goes round and round.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We trained with Pro today. 
The set up was a test with:
1. Walk-up at 35 yards
2. Double-Memory bird 80 yards short grass and Go Bird 200 yards thrown into cover
3. Diversion thrown on way back from Go Bird
4. Blind 140 yards run under the arc of the Go Bird
We ran HRC style today so I handled the gun.

Walk up: Winter didn't break, I managed to shoot, and then she picked up the bird.
Double: I again manage to shoot the double and get Winter to swing with me however, Winter did not mark the long Go Bird. I had to handle after declaring the gun open and safe. Memory bird was no problem, but I had to be reminded to shoot the Diversion on her way back in from the Memory. She did not switch on the Diversion, brought in the Memory, and then I had to be reminded to have her pick up the Diversion before I ran the Blind. 
Blind: Winter was sucked into the old fall, and it took a couple of casts to get her out. I heard from behind me "that would have been a good place for a verbal". We reran the blind and she lined it.
I haven't put this many elements together before and certainly not with the gun.
Running your dog and handling the gun is alot to think about. I need to practice with the gun until I'm much smoother don't have to think about it. 

Here is the other thing. When I'm sitting in the gallery I can anticipate the factors influencing the dog. When I'm on the line I just react to what she is giving me. For example, I didn't remember that the area of fall was what was sucking her in, so I didn't think to help her out with the verbal. I'm going to have up get much better at this.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

WOOHOO Sophie took Best of Breed today over 3 specials including the #2 golden in America. Judge Barbara Pepper -- knew she would like her but didn't realize THAT much! Two points. We had a fun time showing in group.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great training session, Holly! I really need to get better handling a gun, but for real hunting (and tests). I usually just let DH shoot and I handle the dogs. The ducks usually just laugh at me when I'm packin' a shotgun.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I took Scout out ran the zig-zag drills then the blinds. At first she was really, really excited and was ready to start tearing off the line in any direction to go hunting for those bumpers. So that part is good...but she didn't want to settle at first and turn with me. I came home though and noticed she was obsessively chewing at her foot and found that she had chewed a small part of her upper paw pad off. I can't figure out why she was chewing it, but now we might be out for training on Sunday again. We'll see.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor Scout







I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We trained yesterday in cold rainy weather, or better known as PNW spring hunt test weather. 
It was a walk-up, then a double, and a 70 yard blind. We kept is simple so we could focus on gun handling.


----------

